# Can anybody tell me about this bike?  I paid $20 for it.



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

I believe it to be a 40's columbia.   Figure I'd just get a fender for the front if I can find one, throw some tires on it and ride it.    I saw a guy selling repop tanks with horns, chain guard and rear racks, but I don't know if they would look good as they're new and polished.  But $20 as it sits, I think I did all right.  Gotta get a new fender in the least.  If they rims on it are shot I have some new black ones I can thrown on and some cream BOA-G tires.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2021)

Nice buy!  You have at least one good signal pedal there; does it have the mate?


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

DLC80 said:


> I believe it to be a 40's columbia.   Figure I'd just get a fender for the front if I can find one, throw some tires on it and ride it.    I saw a guy selling repop tanks with horns, chain guard and rear racks, but I don't know if they would look good as they're new and polished.  But $20 as it sits, I think I did all right.  Gotta get a new fender in the least.  If they rims on it are shot I have some new black ones I can thrown on and some cream BOA-G tires.
> 
> View attachment 1527218



It sure does.


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nice buy!  You have at least one good signal pedal there; does it have the mate?



It sure does.  Happen to know the year?


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

I believe it's a prewar maybe 36 Model E19T


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/dsc_0823-jpg.752104/


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 14, 2021)

DLC80 said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/dsc_0823-jpg.752104/



I believe you may be right.  Late 1930s; to get the exact year, you can go to a number of websites, and using your serial number on the bike, obtain the exact year.  Given what I see in the photos, unless your rims have rust out holes in them, or weak spots, they are probably still good.  Just need a cleaning at the very least.  I would recommend keeping the existing rims if possible because you will notice, they have an attractive, slightly stepped profile to them, which is not found in later rims made after the 1940s, and they will work with modern tires.  Given the paint on the bike, I would say you could basically go whatever direction you want with it.  It is rough enough paint, that I don't think too many people would scorn a full on restoration, with good quality new paint.  But on the other hand, its not so bad that if you like the crusty weathered look, it is a good candidate for that too.  Most of the parts you will need for that bike have been reproduced, and are available brand new, and could be painted or aged to match your bike.  There are a good many original parts available too at reasonable cost.  The reproduction parts are good quality and identical to originals, most of them.  The only thing might be the chain gaurd, depending on if you choose the earlier style chain gaurd, or a later style.  The later style are a dime a dozen, the earlier type as shown in your link above, have never been reproduced.  Once you determine what year your bike is, depending on what style tank you choose, you might find a bit of difficulty there as well.  Some of the earlier tanks found on the Columbia bicycles, are scarce.  But if you choose the below tank, that style has been reproduced and is widely available.  It is used moreso, on early 1940s Columbia's.


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

Or this 41 F9 looks closer because of the fork.


			columbia special streamline motorbike f9 - Yahoo Search Results Image Search Results


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

The Carolina Rambler said:


> I believe you may be right.  Late 1930s; to get the exact year, you can go to a number of websites, and using your serial number on the bike, obtain the exact year.  Given what I see in the photos, unless your rims have rust out holes in them, or weak spots, they are probably still good.  Just need a cleaning at the very least.  I would recommend keeping the existing rims if possible because you will notice, they have an attractive, slightly stepped profile to them, which is not found in later rims made after the 1940s, and they will work with modern tires.  Given the paint on the bike, I would say you could basically go whatever direction you want with it.  It is rough enough paint, that I don't think too many people would scorn a full on restoration, with good quality new paint.  But on the other hand, its not so bad that if you like the crusty weathered look, it is a good candidate for that too.  Most of the parts you will need for that bike have been reproduced, and are available brand new, and could be painted or aged to match your bike.  There are a good many original parts available too at reasonable cost.  The reproduction parts are good quality and identical to originals, most of them.  The only thing might be the chain gaurd, depending on if you choose the earlier style chain gaurd, or a later style.  The later style are a dime a dozen, the earlier type as shown in your link above, have never been reproduced.



I will have to do that.  Thank you for the advice.  I think I'll keep it crusty for now.


----------



## DLC80 (Dec 14, 2021)

DLC80 said:


> I will have to do that.  Thank you for the advice.  I think I'll keep it crusty for now.




actually I think this is the exact bike right here.  https://thecabe.com/forum/attachments/012-copy-jpg.189432/


----------



## nightrider (Dec 14, 2021)

You also have some nice long pull handlebars!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 14, 2021)

DLC80 said:


> It sure does.  Happen to know the year?



Post the serial number and folks will tell you the exact year.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2021)

DLC80 said:


> I believe it to be a 40's columbia.   Figure I'd just get a fender for the front if I can find one, throw some tires on it and ride it.    I saw a guy selling repop tanks with horns, chain guard and rear racks, but I don't know if they would look good as they're new and polished.  But $20 as it sits, I think I did all right.  Gotta get a new fender in the least.  If they rims on it are shot I have some new black ones I can thrown on and some cream BOA-G tires.
> 
> View attachment 1527218



Dang long-pull bars are worth more than that to me all day long.  Very solid score for less than a nice meal!  Keep this thread updated as you build it!


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 14, 2021)

Yes, please do!   You got a heck of a bike for $20....


----------



## Mercian (Dec 15, 2021)

Nice bike.

As has been mentioned a couple of times, if you post the two numbers on the BB, we can date it to the month of manufacture here.

Here's one of mine, the long serial MG 154118 has another (K8) stamped in the same size numbers and letters above it. Sorry, not the best example, but all I have available at this time. The long number normally starts with one letter.

Best Regardsq,

Adrian


----------

